# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  فطائر بالتوست ميه ميه

## امنيات مجروحه

__
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم_ 

_اليوم جايبه لكم أكلة شهيه وسهله جداً والكل ممكن يعملها لسهولتها حتى الاطفال_  
_أسمها_  
_^_ 
_^_ 
_{ فطائر التوست بالدجاج }_ 


_المقادير :_ 
__ 
_نحتاج لدجاجه راح نسلقها وبعدين نقطعها قطع صغيرة_  
_وأيضاً نحتاج لــــــــــــــــ_ 
__ 
_2 كيس توست ،،_
_و2 كأس جبن سائل ،،_
_وزيتون أسود ،،_ 
_وأيضاً لزوم الشي_ 
_نحتاج لــــــــــ_ 
__ 
_بيض وبقسماط للتغطية_ 
_والجبن للصق قطع التوست_  

_طبعاً بعد سلق الدجاج نقطعه قطع صغيرة_
_وثم نخلطه مع الجبن السائل والزيتون_ 
_وأنا صورت شكلها لكن الظاهر طاااااارت الصوره ما بعرف لفين_ 
_المهم /_ 
_نبدأ بفرد قطع التوست بالمحور ونقصها على شكل دائرة ،، ثم نضع عليها الحشوة_ 
_بهذا الشكل_  
__ 
_وبعدين نضع على الجوانب قليل من الجبن للصقها بهذا الشكل_  
__ 
_وهذا شكلها بعد ما أنتهينا من المجموعه_  
__ 
_وبعدها نغمس القطع في البيض المخفوق ،،_
_ومن ثم بالبقسماط ،،_
_وهيييييييك شكلها ،،_
__ 
_وبعدين نبدأ في قليها بالزيت_ 
_وهذي وهي نعذبها في الزيت الحار_  
__ 
_وهنا بعد ما خلصنا قلي_ 
_وااااااااااااااااو شي شهي جداً_  
__ 
_وهنا بعد ما خلصنا وقدمناه_ 
_وعلى قلوب اللي أكلها مية عافيه_  
__ 
_وهذا الطبق للي ترد أول وحده وعليها بألف عافيه_ 
__ 

_وبس حبيباتي أتمنى طبقي ينال إعجابكم وتجربوه ترى كثير لذيذ وخفيف_ 
_تقبلوا مني أرق وأعذب الامنيات بالسعاده والخير_ 



_أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــات_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله...*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ...*
*وااااااااااااااااو*
*الطبق لي عليي بالف عاااافيه*
*شوووو هالتحسير العذااااااااااب يا امنيااات*
*طبق شهي وخفيف ولذيذ*
*احب هالاشكاال المغرية من الفطااائر*
*عليهم بالف عااافيه اللي اكلوهاا*
*ربي يسلم الديااااااااااات يالغلا*
*والله يعطيج الف عااافيه ع الوصف الشهي*
*ودوووم نتوق الى المزيد من الاطباق الطيبه*
*دمتي بعين المولى*
*تحيااااااااااااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

واااااااااااااااااااااو
الطبق شهر مرة
وعاد هموس تموت في المقالي عذابهاااااااا
وهيك طبق خفيف وشهي ويخلي الواحد يتعذب عليه
كل يوم نكتشف لك أطباق حركات 
وكل واحد يقول الزود عندي ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب على هيك طبق شهي ..
عسانا ما ننحرم من جديد طبخاتك ..
موفقة حبيبتي ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اووووووووووووووووووووا

رووووووووووووووووعه بجد

فنااااااااااااااااااااااااانه كما انتِ ياشيف امنيات
يووووعانه ماني ابغى عاااد بس وحده ههههههه

عليكم بالف عافيه غناتي 

لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميز
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه...

حوئح مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور

دمتي بود...

----------


## النظره البريئه

ويش هالعذاااب
والله يوعانه 
عاد عطيني حبه بس
يم يم يم 
شهي والشكل عذااااااااب
يسلمو عزيزتي 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

الله الله الله .........شو هالحركاااااااااااااات  

مااقدر...مرة شكله يجنن.. 

ترى توني متعشية وجعت مرة ثانية  :huh: 

وطريقتك في العرض والتقديم ...خفيفة دم حدهاااااا

 
ماشاء الله عليك حبيبتي ..الطبخة سهلة وباين عليها لذيذة مره مرة .. 

إن شاء الله بنجربها  :amuse:  
تسلم الأيادي المُبدعة يااارب...ويعطيك العافية .. 


دمتي طباخة ماهرة عزيزتي  :amuse:  

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## صفآء الروح

*واااااااااااو*
*يسلمو خيتو امنيات على الطبق*
*ربي يسلم دياتك*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ربي ما يحرمني من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*واااااااااااو* 
*خطيره حدها* 
*تسلم يمناك  على التحسيره الشهيه* 
*وعليكم بالف عافيه* 

*موفقه غلاتي ,, وعساكِ على القوه*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله...*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ...*
> *وااااااااااااااااو*
> *الطبق لي عليي بالف عاااافيه*
> *شوووو هالتحسير العذااااااااااب يا امنيااات*
> *طبق شهي وخفيف ولذيذ*
> *احب هالاشكاال المغرية من الفطااائر*
> *عليهم بالف عااافيه اللي اكلوهاا*
> *ربي يسلم الديااااااااااات يالغلا*
> ...



 
هلا وغلا بشذواي 
منوره حبيبتي كل الارجاء
كل الشكر للتواصل الرائع منك 
وفعلا هذا النوع من الفطائر لذيذ ومشهي كثير
ومغري   :wink: 
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه على مرورك
ولا ننحرم من جمال هالطله
كل التوفيق والمودة


أمنيـــ ات

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*ماشاء الله بصراحه شي شي 

كل المقادير عندي وانا اموت على شي اسمه فطاير  دجاج بالجبن يمي يمي 

<<< بسه مو ادميه 

تسلم اناملك حبيبتي امنيات  بس لو حاطه لنا* 

*لو الريحه نشمه ياملا العافيه على قلبك خيتو

<< توه صاحيه وجوعانه...*

*دمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه*

----------


## أم غدير

_ماشاءالله شكله روووعه_ 
_تسلم الأيااادي غناتي_

----------


## hope

*ويييلي* 

*شكله خطيييييييير* 

*سويت شي قريب ليه في رمضآن << مايطلع الا في رمضان هههه*
*والطعم كآن جنااان*

*وهذا شكله شهي مره* 
*عليكم بألف عآفييييه*

*لاعدمنآ جديييييدك ..*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

رن الجرسالفسحه :bigsmile: : يقولوا فيه هنا فطاير لاوبالتوست يعد چان أجي ركض مسو جوعانه له 
وتاليتها تطلع مقليه  :med: 
شكرا حبابه مايصلح على الجوع مقالي (نظريه خاصه)
عليكم بالعافيه
بس سؤال ليش ما استخدمتي للحواف جبن سائل
أكيد لا يسيح في الزيت عند القلي صح وإلا خطأ >>لايكون دخلنا الحصه :embarrest:  :wink:

----------


## ملكه القلوب

واااااااااااااااااو

الشكل خطير 

وصفه لذيذه وطيبه

احب هالتوست ودايم اسويها الطعم عذااااااب

يعطيك الف عافيه

كل الشكر لك غاليتي

----------


## رحيق لياسمين

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

يمممممممم شكلهاااااا لذيييييييييذة

تسلم يمناك

تحياااااااااتوو

رحيق لياسمين

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
بجد تشهي 
ولذييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييذة
شكرا يالغلا ع الطبق
موفقة

----------


## king of love

تسلم الايااادي ويعطيك العااافيه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> واااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> الطبق شهر مرة
> وعاد هموس تموت في المقالي عذابهاااااااا
> وهيك طبق خفيف وشهي ويخلي الواحد يتعذب عليه
> كل يوم نكتشف لك أطباق حركات 
> وكل واحد يقول الزود عندي ..
> الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب على هيك طبق شهي ..
> عسانا ما ننحرم من جديد طبخاتك ..
> ...



 
هلا وغلا بهمووووووووووووس القمر
كيفك يالغلا وحشتينا كثيييييييييييير
طبعاً أعرف أنك تحبي المقليات كثير   :wink:  مثلي 
والحال ترى من بعضه 
 :bigsmile: 
تشكرات لمروركِ الغييييير شكل 
وكل التوفيق لكِ 
تقبلي مودتي


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> اووووووووووووووووووووا
> 
> رووووووووووووووووعه بجد
> 
> فنااااااااااااااااااااااااانه كما انتِ ياشيف امنيات
> يووووعانه ماني ابغى عاااد بس وحده ههههههه
> 
> عليكم بالف عافيه غناتي 
> 
> ...



 
_أهلا بيكِ يالغلا_ 
_هلا دموعه دوووووووم منوره صفحاتي_
_كل الشكر للتواجد_ 
_وربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه_
_دمتي بهناء وسعاده_
_كل المودة_

_أمنيات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> ويش هالعذاااب
> والله يوعانه 
> عاد عطيني حبه بس
> يم يم يم 
> شهي والشكل عذااااااااب
> يسلمو عزيزتي 
> يعطيك العافيه



هلا والله 
كيفك حبيبتي النظرة البريئه
طبعاً أعرف غلاي أن الطبق شهي ولزيييز كثير ومن يدي أكييييييد  :wink:  رووووووعه
ههههههههههههه
تشكري على التواجد المميز خيتوو
الله يعطيكِ العافيه
مودتي


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> 
> الله الله الله .........شو هالحركاااااااااااااات 
>  
> 
> مااقدر...مرة شكله يجنن..
>  
> 
> ...



 
هلا ومليون مرحبااا
بدمعه على السطور 
دوم تنور صفحاتي بطلتك الحلوه ياغاليه
وتواجدك المميز 
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
وما ننحرم من هالمرور العطر
تشكرات كثير
دمتي بخير 
مودتي


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *واااااااااااو*
> 
> *يسلمو خيتو امنيات على الطبق*
> *ربي يسلم دياتك*
> *الله يعطيش الف عافية*
> *ربي ما يحرمني من جديدك*
> *تقبلي تحياتي*
> 
> *دمتي بخير*



هلا ومية مرحبااا بنهضة إحساس
منوره الصفحه خيتووو
مشكوووووووره للتواجدك اللطيف في صفحاتي 
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
كل المودة


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *واااااااااااو* 
> 
> *خطيره حدها* 
> *تسلم يمناك على التحسيره الشهيه* 
> *وعليكم بالف عافيه*  
> 
> *موفقه غلاتي ,, وعساكِ على القوه*



 
هلا فيكِ يالغلا 
كيفك ورده محمديه
منوره الصفحه ربي يعافيكِ  
ويسلم عمرك إن شاء الله
تشكرات للتواجد
كل المودة والتقدير

أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *ماشاء الله بصراحه شي شي* 
> 
> *كل المقادير عندي وانا اموت على شي اسمه فطاير دجاج بالجبن يمي يمي*  
> *<<< بسه مو ادميه*  
> *تسلم اناملك حبيبتي امنيات بس لو حاطه لنا*  
> *لو الريحه نشمه ياملا العافيه على قلبك خيتو* 
> *<< توه صاحيه وجوعانه...* 
> 
> *دمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه*



هلا وغلا حبيبتي أم محمد
منوره الصفحه 
أسم الله عليك من الجوع بسيطه أذهبي للثلاجه وشوفي لك شي تآكليه 
ومشي حالك    :toung: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
أو تفضلي عندي بالبيت وأحضرها لك من عيوني
تشكرات على المرور
كل المودة والتقدير


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> _ماشاءالله شكله روووعه_ 
> 
> 
> _تسلم الأيااادي غناتي_



أهلا عزيزتي أم غدير
نورتي الصفحه ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
ويسلم عمرك يالغلا
دمتي بسعاده
مودتي


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *ويييلي* 
> 
> *شكله خطيييييييير*  
> *سويت شي قريب ليه في رمضآن << مايطلع الا في رمضان هههه*
> *والطعم كآن جنااان* 
> *وهذا شكله شهي مره* 
> *عليكم بألف عآفييييه* 
> *لاعدمنآ جديييييدك ..* 
> *دمتي بخير*



هلا ومرحبااا يالغلا
يعني الطبخ السنع ما يطلع إلا في رمضان دكو جاء رمضان يلا خلينا نشوف الابداع   :wink: 
تسلمي حبيبتي على التواجد المميز
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
وما ننحرم من طلتك اللي دوم تسعدني
كل المودة والتقدير

أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> رن الجرسالفسحه: يقولوا فيه هنا فطاير لاوبالتوست يعد چان أجي ركض مسو جوعانه له 
> وتاليتها تطلع مقليه 
> شكرا حبابه مايصلح على الجوع مقالي (نظريه خاصه)
> عليكم بالعافيه
> بس سؤال ليش ما استخدمتي للحواف جبن سائل
> أكيد لا يسيح في الزيت عند القلي صح وإلا خطأ >>لايكون دخلنا الحصه



أهلاً فيكِ خيتووو حساسه بزياده
أي والله المقالي ما تصلح نآكلها على الجوع 
لكن ما نلتزم بيها  :wink: 
وبالنسبة للجبن شوفي أنتي شكثر ذكيه وعرفتي ليه أنا ما وضعت جبن سائل   :bigsmile: 
تسلمي يالغلا على المرور 
ما ننحرم من تشريفك الرائع
مودتي

أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> بجد تشهي 
> ولذييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييذة
> شكرا يالغلا ع الطبق
> موفقة



أهلاً بيكِ يا قمر
تشكري على روعة حضورك 
ربي يعطيكِ العافيه ويسلمك
ما ننحرم من مرورك
مودتي

أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> واااااااااااااااااو
> 
> الشكل خطير 
> 
> وصفه لذيذه وطيبه
> 
> احب هالتوست ودايم اسويها الطعم عذااااااب
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه
> ...



 
هلا ومرحبااا بملكة القلوب
نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي 
يعطيكِ العافيه
وما ننحرم من مرورك اللطيف
تشكرات 
دمتي بود


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
> 
> يمممممممم شكلهاااااا لذيييييييييذة
> 
> تسلم يمناك
> 
> تحياااااااااتوو
> 
> رحيق لياسمين



أهلاً فيكِ أختي العزيزة رحيق الياسمين
منوره الصفحه 
مشكوره للمرور ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
مودتي


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> تسلم الايااادي ويعطيك العااافيه



هلا أخوي
مشكور للتواصل ربي يعافيك ويسلم عمرك
دمت بهناء


أمنيات

----------


## ملكه الحرمان

يسلمووو خيو ..
في انتظار جديدك :embarrest:

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> يسلمووو خيو ..
> 
> 
> في انتظار جديدك



هلا وغلا فيكِ خيتي ملكة الحرمان
ربي يسلم قلبك يالغلا
وما ننحرم من هيك طله حلوه
مودتي


أمنيات

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام  عليكم  ..~

مراحب  

يعطيك العافية  
ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بود

----------


## إبتسامه

ماشاء الله 
الصراحه تعذيب 
عليكم بالعافيه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> السلام عليكم ..~
> 
> مراحب 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> ما ننحرم جديدك 
> 
> دمتي بود



هلا ومرحبااا 
وعليكم الف سلام وتحية
العزيزة : سويت
ربي يعافيكِ ويحفظك ومشكوره للمرور 
لا عدمناا هالطله الحلوه
مودتي مع دعائي
أعذب التحيات


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> ماشاء الله 
> 
> الصراحه تعذيب 
> 
> عليكم بالعافيه



_هلا وغلا خيتي إبتسامه_
_منوره الموضوع عزيزتي_ 
_ربي يعافيكِ والله كلك ذوق_
_لا عدمنااا طلتك الحلوه_
_مودتي_



_أمنيات_

----------


## ليلاس

وصفة خطييييييييييرة



تسلم الأياااااااادي غناااااااااتي ع الفطاير الرهيييييييبة


ربي يعطييييييك العاااااافية


ما ننحرم جدييييييييدك

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكوره اختي على الطبخه الذيذة ..

ان شاء بجربها واكيد بتعجبني .. :rolleyes:  :nuts:

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> وصفة خطييييييييييرة
> 
> 
> 
> تسلم الأياااااااادي غناااااااااتي ع الفطاير الرهيييييييبة
> 
> 
> ربي يعطييييييك العاااااافية
> 
> ...




هلا فيكِ عزيزتي ليلاس
نورتي موضوعي بنورك
الله يعافيكِ ويحفظك
وربي يسلم عمرك غلاتي
دمتي بهناء






أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> مشكوره اختي على الطبخه الذيذة ..
> 
> ان شاء بجربها واكيد بتعجبني ..



أهليييين وسهلين عزيزتي آيات الروح
نورتي الصفحه بتواجدك
جربيها ترى كثير لذيذه وسهله في التحضير
لا حرمناا من طلتك الحلوه
كل التوفيق






أمنيات

----------

